
The Elusive Big Idea  (2011) - pitchups
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/14/opinion/sunday/the-elusive-big-idea.html
======
pitchups
Makes the interesting case that the age of really big ideas is gone - the sort
of ideas that in the first half of the last century, were responsible for so
much of our progress. The entire notion of ideas, in fact has been greatly
devalued - unless they can be instantly monetized.

I think this is also partly because of the pervasive VC mindset that says
"ideas are a dime a dozen, execution is everything...". We need big, bold
ideas today more than ever before.

